# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour Du lịch Nha Trang  - Vinpearland

## dulichanhsaomoi

Tour Du lịch Nha Trang  - Vinpearland
 (Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô + Máy bay)
Giới thiệu chương trình:
Nha Trang với điều kiện được thiên nhiên ưu đãi về vị trí, cảnh quan, khí hậu, cùng với nền tảng về lịch sử nhân văn của mình đã thu hút khách du lich trong nước và nước ngoài. Đến với Nha Trang du khách thoả sức tận hưởng khí hậu dịu mát cùng các món ngon nơi đây như bún cá nha trang, bánh căn, bún sứa, cháo hải sản, nem Ninh Hoà,…Ngày nay, Nha Trang không chỉ đẹp mà còn là thành phố tươi trẻ hơn, hiện đại hơn.
Chương trình chi tiết:
NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - NHA TRANG (Ăn trưa máy bay, ăn tối)
Sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch Ánh sao mới – New starlight Travel đón quý  khách tại điểm hẹn đưa quý khách ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đi Cam Ranh, tới sân bay Cam Ranh xe ôtô đón đoàn đưa về thành phố Nha Trang, quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn.
Chiều: Quý khách tự do tham quan, tắm biển Nha Trang. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
NGÀY 02: THAM QUAN NHA TRANG (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau ăn sáng 8h30 xe đón quý khách  tại khách sạn đưa ra cảng Đá lên tàu khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu
10h00 -11h30:Đến Hòn Mun (Đảo Yến) quý khách tham quan nghe giới thiệu về Đảo Yến.Tham quan hang Yến, San hô, sinh vật cảnh tại Đảo Yến 
11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một.Quý khách ăn bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”  Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với người ấy.
14h00 -15h30: Đến Hòn Tằm.Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang.Quý khách tự do tham quan vui chơi Với các trò chơi Lướt Ván,bay Dù (Giá từ 150 – 250.000đ) lặn Biển giá 170.000đ,
 Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu. Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm. Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai
16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn. Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
NGÀY 03: NHA TRANG – DỐC LẾT (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn sau đó đoàn khởi hành đi Dốc Lết – một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất Nha Trang, đến đây quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi như dù kéo, môtô nước,… (Chi phí tự túc). Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Xe đưa đoàn tới bến tầu Vinpearlland đi cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất Việt Nam để đến với khu du lịch 5 sao Vinpearl land ( Hòn Ngọc Việt), quý khách tự do vui chơi, khám phá các trò chơi trong khu du lịch nay như: Tầu lượt cao tốc, đu quay dây văng, đu quay cảm giác mạnh, đu quay thú nhún, đu quay con voi, phim 4D, xe đụng, siêu thị game, ( chi phí các trò chơi bao gồm trong tour). Ăn tối tại Vinpearlland. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
NGÀY 04: NHA TRANG - HÀ NỘI ( Ăn sáng, trưa)
07h00: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, tự do tham quan mua sắm, tắm biển Nha Trang.
11h00: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
15h30: Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Cam Ranh đáp chuyến bay của Hàng không Việt Nam trở về Hà Nội.
Về tới sân bay Nội Bài xe ôtô đón đoàn về điểm xuất phát, chia tay Quý khách, kết thúc chương trình và hẹn gặp lại.
Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 1.950.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 15 khách, tour chất lượng cao) 
Giá bao gồm:
1- Xe ô tô đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình.
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2*,  phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
3-  Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình, 80.000đ/bữa chính và 20.000đ/bữa sáng.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình.
6- Vé cáp treo vào Vinpearland 
7- Bảo hiểm du lịch.
Giá không bao gồm:  
1-  Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay Hà Nội//Nha Trang//Hà Nội (Vé máy bay khứ hồi là: 3.800.000VNĐ, giá phổ thông)- Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể.
-	Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Sô 365 – Bạch Đằng- Hoàn Kiếm- Hà Nội
VP- Số 45A – Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 8585 3184/ Hotline 0987 303 118 – Ms Mơ
Email: dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com

----------


## asia_nt01

Khách sạn Nha Trang:Whale Island

Vị trí: Vịnh Vân Phong
Số phòng: 23
Địa chỉ: Vạn Ninh - Nha Trang - Việt Nam
Khu nghỉ 3 sao nằm bên bờ vịnh Vân Phong, mang đậm phong cách kiến trúc của bản làng người dân tộc Dao ở Hà Giang, trong một không gian vô tận của trời, biển, nắng, gió. Mọi thứ tại Whale Island Resort đều đơn giản, kết hợp hài hoà và gắn kết với thiên nhiên. Biển là điểm nhấn của Whale Island Resort. Mỗi sáng thức giấc, chỉ cần một vài bước chân là đã ra tới biển.



Quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại công ty:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------


## asia_nt01

Tour Nha Trang (3 ngày-Tàu) 


Là thành viên thứ 29 của những vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới, Vịnh Nha Trang luôn có sức quyến rũ đặc biệt đối với du khách khắp nơi. Giữa bức tranh màu ngọc bích ấy, Khu Du lịch và Giải Trí Vinpearl mọc lên như niềm tự hào của du lịch Việt Nam với Khu Resort 5 sao và nhiều hạng mục vui chơi, giải trí mang đẳng cấp quốc tế, làm say mê và ngưỡng mộ du khách trong và ngoài nước. Đến với Asiatourist, du khách sẽ có dịp tận hưởng những dịch vụ cao cấp, sang trọng trên chuyến tàu Golden Train và khám phá thành phố biển Nha Trang xinh đẹp, quyến rũ … Một chuyến du lịch thú vị đang đón chờ du khách!

Tối: SÀI GÒN - NHA TRANG (tàu lửa) 
Quý khách tập trung tại ga Sài Gòn (số 1 Nguyễn Thông, Q.3) khởi hành đi Nha Trang bằng tàu lửa: 
•	Tàu cao cấp Golden Train: SGN -> NTG: 20h05 -> 06h30 
•	Tàu SN2: SGN -> NTG: 20h05 -> 06h30

Ngày 01: NHA TRANG - SUỐI KHOÁNG NÓNG - VINPEARL LAND (Ăn sáng buffet, trưa) 
Đến Nha Trang, dùng điểm tâm. Đoàn sẽ tham quan: 
•	Khu du lịch suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà, tự do tắm hồ bơi - thác nước khoáng nóng. Quý khách có thể tắm bùn khoáng, ngâm khoáng nóng “ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp” (tự túc chi phí tắm bùn khoáng). 
•	Tháp Bà Ponagar - một trong những công trình kiến trúc độc đáo của Chămpa với 07 ngọn tháp thiêng thờ các vị thần tối cao của Ấn Độ giáo. 
Buổi chiều tham quan Thế giới giải trí của Vinpearl Land: 
•	Tắm biển và tham gia các trò chơi tại khu công viên nước. 
•	Tham gia tất cả các trò chơi động cảm giác mạnh như: Quay nhào lộn, đu quay ngựa gỗ, đu quay voi. Các trò chơi tĩnh như: tàu lượn, đua xe, khám phá vũ trụ, trượt tuyết, lượt sóng, xe điện đụng. Đặc biệt có phòng chiếu phim 4D mới lạ, tăng thêm hiệu quả nhờ các vòi phun gió, nước để thám hiểm đại dương, các đường hầm bí hiểm hay lâu đài ma quái. 
•	Xem chương trình biểu diễn trên sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại - nơi từng diễn ra các sự kiện văn hóa lớn: Hoa Hâu Báo Tiền Phong, Chung kết Tiếng Hát Truyền Hình và đặc biệt chương trình Duyên Dáng Việt Nam 2006 … 
•	Quý khách có thể ăn tối tại Khu Ẩm Thực của Vinpearlland hay trở về đất liền (chi phí bữa tối không bao gồm trong chương trình). 
•	Nếu quý khách không muốn tham quan Thế Giới Giải Trí Vinpearlland, Asia tourist sẽ giảm giá 300.000đ/khách người lớn (bao gồm phí cáp treo và phí tham gia tất cả các trò chơi). 
•	Quý khách tự túc bữa tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

Ngày 02: VỊNH NHA PHU (Ăn sáng buffet, trưa, tối)	 
8h30: Xe đón quý khách từ Nha Trang Ra bến thuyền du lịch Đá Chồng, khởi hành chuyến du ngọan Vịnh Nha Phu: 
	Đến khu KDL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo): 
•	Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ. 
•	Khám phá Mê Cung Trận Đồ với những đường đi lắt léo giữa rừng dương xanh thẳm. 
•	Chụp hình với Voi, cưỡi Đà Điểu (phí tự túc), ngắm cảnh trên Hồ Nghinh Xuân - Thủy Tiên. 
•	Tắm biển hoặc tham gia các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên bãi biển An Bình: canô kéo dù, môtô nước, (phí tự túc) 
	11h00: Lên tàu sang KDL Hòn Lao - Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang): 
•	Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng trên đảo với các món hải đặc sản. 
•	Thưởng thức chương trình xiếc thú: Dê, Khỉ, Chó. 
•	Tiếp xúc thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Tham quan đảo, các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký... 
•	Tham gia các dịch vụ vui chơi: đua ôtô mini F1... (phí tự túc) 
14h30: Tàu đưa Quý khách về bến thuyền Đá Chồng trở về đất liền và quay về Nha Trang, Tiếp tục tham quan. 
•	Chùa Long Sơn. 
Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang

Ngày 03 : NHA TRANG - SÀI GÒN (tàu lửa) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)  
Ăn sáng buffet. 
Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi cho đến giờ trả phòng. Ăn trưa. 
•	Tự do mua sắm đặc sản tại Chợ Đầm. 
Ăn tối, xe đưa quý khách ra ga Nha Trang khởi hành về Sài Gòn bằng tàu lửa. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan, hẹn ngày gặp lại. 
•	Tàu cao cấp Golden Train: NTG -> SGN : 18h10 -> 4h30 
•	Tàu SN1: NTG -> SGN : 18h10 -> 04h30 

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------


## asia_nt01

Chương trình Tour Nha Trang - Biển đảo

Chương trình: Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Hà Nội 3 ngày 2 đêm
Điểm đến: Chùa Long Sơn, Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà, Viện Hải Dương Học, Tour 4 đảo...
Liên hệ: 0934777749 Mr Duy   0985784084 Ms Loan

Lịch trình chi tiết
NGÀY 1: NHA TRANG (Ăn trưa, tối)
Xe đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố Hà Nội, đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đến Nha Trang. Đến nơi, Xe đón đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Ăn trưa. Quý khách lên xe đi tham quan các thắng cảnh của thành phố Nha Trang: Viếng chùa Long Sơn - Nơi có tượng phật Thích Ca cao 24m, cầu nguyện. Quý khách tham quan nghệ thuật điêu khắc Chàm tại tháp bà Ponaga, bán đảo Hòn Chồng -  Hòn Vợ, núi Cô Tiên, khu du lịch suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà ngâm mình massage trong dòng suối nóng, tận hưởng những giây phút tuyệt vời trong bồn tắm bùn (chi phí tự túc).  Ăn tối. Quý khách tự do khám phá bãi biển và thành phố Nha Trang xinh đẹp, cùng bạn bè và người thân thưởng thức đặc sản của vùng biển này. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3 sao.

NGÀY 2: NHA TRANG - SỨC SỐNG TỪ ĐẠI DƯƠNG (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Ăn sáng, xe đưa quý khách tham quan Viện Hải Dương Học - Nơi có bộ sưu tập biển rất đa dạng, phong phú. Quý khách lên thuyền tham quan Hồ Cá Trí Nguyên, Hòn Mun, Bãi Tranh, Hòn Một và làng cá - chiêm ngưỡng sự phong phú của những răng san hô đầy màu sắc, ngắm nhìn các loại động vật biển qua màn gương trong suốt. Ăn trưa. Về đất liền, quý khách ynghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. Ăn tối. Quý khách tự do khám phá thành Phố biển Nha Trang về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3 sao.

NGÀY 3: NHA TRANG - HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng, trưa)
Ăn sáng. Quý khách tự do đi chợ Đầm hoặc thăm Thế giới giải trí Vinpearl Land (Chi phí tự túc). Ăn trưa. Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng, tạm biệt Nha Trang, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Cam Ranh đáp chuyến bay về Hà Nội. Về đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón quý khách về trung tâm thành phố. Chia tay quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình.

Tour bao gồm
- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao (2 người/ phòng, phòng 03 sẽ được bố trí nếu đoàn lẻ nam hoặc lẻ nữ)
- Xe tham quan theo chương trình :
+ Đón đưa sân bay Cam Ranh
+ Đón tiễn sân bay Nội Bài (Từ trung tâm TP Hà Nội)
+ Đón tiễn ăn nhà hàng 02 bữa
+ Đón tiễn bến tàu
+ Xe thăm quan thành phố
…………………………………………
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
- Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến
- Thuyền tham quan đảo
- Bảo hiểm du lịch
- Khăn lạnh, nước uống ngày thăm quan
- Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình

Tour không bao gồm
- Các chi phí cá nhân như: giặt là, điện thoại,...
- Ngủ phòng đơn.
- Đồ uống.
- Vé máy bay HN - NT - HN
- Thuế VAT
- Vé thắng cảnh và các trò chơi giải trí trong Vinpearl Land
- Cáp treo ra vào Vinpear Land
- Xe đưa đón Hà Nội - Quảng Ninh
- Vé tắm bùn tại KDL khoáng nóng Tháp Bà

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: [url]www.asiatourist.com.vn[/url

----------


## asia_nt01

Tour Nha Trang: Sài Gòn - Cam Ranh - Vinpearl 

Giá từ: 3,399,000 VND. Mã tour: 
Thời gian: 4 Ngày 3 Đêm
Vận chuyển: Xe du lịch đời mới
Lịch trình: Sài Gòn - Nha Trang - Vinpearl Land - Vịnh Cam Ranh - Vịnh Nha Phu
Liên hệ: 0985784084 Ms Loan

Du Lịch Nha Trang - Vẻ đẹp của Vịnh Cam Ranh vốn nổi tiếng từ lâu. Những làng chài nằm dọc theo bờ vịnh, ẩn mình trong đám dừa rợp bóng hoặc chìm khuất trong cánh rừng phi lao rút bóng thướt tha. Du khách đến Cam Ranh sẽ được thưởng thức phong cảnh hiếm có: núi và biển kết hợp với nhau thành một bức tranh tuyệt diệu. Ven bờ lại có dải đồng bằng xinh xắn, mọc lên những khu phố Ba Ngòi, Ðá Bạc, vùng Bảo Giếng….

Ngày 01 : TP.HCM - Nha Trang (ăn 03 bữa)
Sáng: 5h00 tập trung tại Công ty Du Lịch Á Châu- Khởi hành đi du lịch Nha Trang. Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại ngã 3 Dầu Giây. Sau bữa trưa - Tiếp tục hành trình theo đường mới vào Nha Trang, ngắm vịnh Cam Ranh.
Làm thủ tục nhận phòng
Dùng bữa chiều - Tự do dạo phố biển, thưởng thức kem 4 mùa. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

Ngày 02 : Nha Trang - Vịnh Nha Phu (ăn 03 bữa)
Sáng : Dùng điểm tâm - Khởi hành ra cảng Đá Chồng - Lên tàu đi Vịnh Nha Phu :
KDL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo) : tham quan động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ, ngắm cảnh hồ Xuân Nghinh..Tự do tắm biển và tham gia các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển như : cano kéo dù, mô tô nước …(chi phí tự túc) - Dùng bữa trưa, nghỉ ngơi tại chỗ.
Đảo Khỉ (Hòn Lao) : Thưởng thức chương trình xiếc thú : Khỉ, Chó Dê… vui đùa với đàn khỉ tự nhiên và thử sức với trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1 (chi phí tự túc). Ngắm các công trình nghệ thuật : vườn Mỹ Nhân ngư, Vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký…Về lại đất liền
Dùng bữa chiều - Tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

Ngày 03 : Nha Trang - Vinpearl Land (ăn sáng, trưa)
Sáng : Dùng điểm tâm - Khởi hành đi tham quan :
Tháp Bà Ponagar: một công trình có quy mô lớn nhất và có vai trò quan trọng trong lịch sử nghệ thuật kiến trúc tôn giáo Chăm.
Chùa Long Sơn: ngôi chùa nổi tiếng nhất Nha Trang. Đỉnh đồi là bức tượng Kim Thân Phật tổ (còn gọi là tượng Phật trắng) ngồi thuyết pháp, tượng cao 21 m, đài sen làm đế cao 7m.
Dùng bữa trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
Đi cáp treo qua khu giải trí Vinpearl Land, tham gia các trò chơi :
Trò chơi ngoài trời: đu quay cảm giác mạnh, đu quay dây văng, đu quay thú nhún, đu quay con voi, tàu lượn siêu tốc, đu quay vòng xoay, xe đạp bay, tàu hải tặc, thành phố vui nhộn, thú nhún, xiếc thú (3 xuất/ngày).
Trò chơi trong nhà: phim bốn chiều, xe đụng, vườn cổ tích, thiên đường trẻ em, siêu thị game, phòng karaoke…
Khu thuỷ cung Vinpearlland với diện tích trên 3,400m2, là đại dương thu nhỏ với hơn 300 loài cá đẹp, quý hiếm và lạ mắt.
Khu công viên nước với các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: khu trò chơi mạo hiểm, khu trò chơi dành cho trẻ em, hồ tạo sóng, dòng sông lười, khu trò chơi gia đình mạo hiểm…
Dùng bữa chiều (tự túc)
Thưởng thức chương trình nhạc nước hoành tráng, hiện đại và lung linh sắc màu….
Đi phà hoặc cáp treo về lại đất liền. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

Ngày 04 : Nha Trang - TP.HCM (ăn sáng, trưa)
Dùng bữa sáng - Làm thủ tục trả phòng. Tham quan, mua đặc sản địa phương tại trung tâm thương mại Chợ Đầm. Sau đó đoàn khởi hành về TP.HCM. Dùng bữa trưa tại Phan thiết. Về đến điểm đón, kết thúc chương trình tham quan. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: Du Lịch Trực Tuyến | Du Lịch Nước Ngo - Du lich Nha Trang -Công ty Du Lịch Nha Trang cung cấp: Tour Du Lịch Nha Trang 2012,Thông tin Du Lịch, Trang nhất

----------

